# The Official Canadian Guitar BUILDERS thread



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

We've got a thread for all the great Canadian Amp bullders. I think we need one to recognize the fine guitar builders Canada has as well. If this catches on, please make it a sticky like the amp builders thread

I'll start with my favourite, Brian Monty : http://www.brianmonty.com/

The seafoam green Rockmaster is mine!


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Good thread. I would love to find someone to build me a custom bass for a good price.

Here's the only one I know of - not my thing, but he is making some of the best and most inovative basses around now:
http://www.dingwallguitars.com/index.html


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Allan Beardsell 
http://www.beardsellguitars.com/
Oskar Graf 
http://www.grafguitars.com/
Michael Greenfield 
http://www.greenfieldguitars.com/
Doug Harrison 
http://www.harrisonguitars.com/
Linda Manzer 
http://www.manzer.com/guitars/
George Rizsanyi 
http://www.rizsanyiguitars.com/


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

I would be cool if people could note what the builders specialize in - ie, electric guitars, acoustic guitars, basses, clones, etc.

Also I know in the bass world that there are generally two kinds of builders - those building custom made, "wood oriented," homemade body shape boutique "coffee table basses," and those making Fender style clones. Not sure if this applies to the guitar world.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

megadan said:


> Also I know in the bass world that there are generally two kinds of builders - those building custom made, "wood oriented," homemade body shape boutique "coffee table basses," and those making Fender style clones. Not sure if this applies to the guitar world.


In the guitar world, there are acoustic guitar builders, and whittlers... 9kkhhd


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

WarrenG said:


> Fabrizio Alberico
> http://www.albericoguitar.com/
> Allan Beardsell
> http://www.beardsellguitars.com/
> ...


All of which are great, but this is the electric forum...Maybe we should switch forums?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Mooh said:


> All of which are great, but this is the electric forum...Maybe we should switch forums?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Might be better to focus on Electrics here and then do a different thread for acoustics in that section.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Might be better to focus on Electrics here and then do a different thread for acoustics in that section.


Agreed. Since it's your thread, I was hoping you'd see it that way

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry 'bout that. I always see the threads as new posts and don't notice the sections. I'll edit the list to those who build electrics too.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Joe "Lado" Kovacic in Lindsay

His signature guitar is the "Earth Model" which Iron Maiden guys used.
Well known for great basses

http://www.lado-guitars.com/index2.html


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Scott Heatley out in BC. I have one of his Traditions and it's an incredible guitar.

http://www.heatleyguitars.com/


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's another well regarded Canadian builder. Would love to get one of Joe's guitars some day.

http://www.yanuziello.com/

Another interesting builder in Montreal

http://www.xxlguitars.com/


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

megadan said:


> Here's the only one I know of - not my thing, but he is making some of the best and most inovative basses around now:
> http://www.dingwallguitars.com/index.html


Wow! Each string has a different scale length!
That must have been fun math

I wonder how it is to play


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> Wow! Each string has a different scale length!
> That must have been fun math
> 
> I wonder how it is to play


I've actually played a fanned fret strat... it didn't take that much getting used to and didn't sound quite as "stringgy" as they can sometime. 

Dingwall makes some nice basses and guitars. There's a tele in the vintage shop here in Lethbridge made by the... some really cool features and a gorgeous sounding guitar, but it has active pickups which I'm not crazy about. They also play well in passive mode though...


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Heard great things about Stevenson Custom Guitars (http://www.stevensonguitars.com/) in Quebec. Like a Tyler, but with the organic sound of a Grosh. :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love fan frets and have played a few, most notably Dingwalls. Some acoustic guitar builders do them too, like Marc Beneteau www.beneteauguitars.com

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Not much of a site yet, but I've dug on the Shyboy guitars at Capsule when I've tried them out : http://www.shyboyguitars.com/


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

A timely thread-- see my post NGD semi hollow.
Don Carter, of Mid Town Music in Sarnia.
He makes mainly acoustic but will do electric as well. 
Fantastic guitars and and a great guy to deal with.
Cheers,


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

How about Larrivee and Godin/Lasido....and related but now defunct Signature Guitar Co. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

xbolt said:


> How about Larrivee and Godin/Lasido....and related but now defunct Signature Guitar Co. :smilie_flagge17:


Also good calls. 

Try to toss up website links whenever possible too. Love checking out what's out there for Canadian builders.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sheldon Dingwall's stuff is great - innovative and great quality. He's a great guy as well.

Saskatoon also has Glenn McDougall - Fury Guitars. 
And Ed Rohner of Fretter Guitars, who used to build some neat, Dan Electro like solidbodies. 

I know Ed moved out to Langley BC years ago, but I don't know if he's still in business or not (where he used to be has gone through a lot of development). I know he was repairing stuff - I don't know if he's built anything in years.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

rev156 said:


> A timely thread-- see my post NGD semi hollow.
> Don Carter, of Mid Town Music in Sarnia.
> He makes mainly acoustic but will do electric as well.
> Fantastic guitars and and a great guy to deal with.
> Cheers,


Is that the store on Christina? I get down to Sarnia occasionally so would like to check these out.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

They used to be on Christina St, they're now on Michigan Ave, by Front St.
Technically I guess, the shops in Pt. Edward, but close enough!


----------



## meatboard (Apr 5, 2009)

+++1 for Brian Monty guitars . He has been making guitars for 33 years. Here is his web site www.brianmonty.com


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> Also good calls.
> 
> Try to toss up website links whenever possible too. Love checking out what's out there for Canadian builders.


Some company and historic info sites...

http://www.larrivee.com

http://www.larrivee-electrics.co.uk/index.htm


http://www.lasido.com/

http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/LaSiDo-Inc-Company-History.html


http://www.geocities.com/signatureguitar/


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Here's another luthier who's starting to have quite a following among Quebec pro musicians. Solid-body guitars start around $4K.

www.demersguitars.com/


----------



## Jeemy55 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Ontario Guitar Show in Burlington July 9,10*

I am inviting guitar,amp , pickup builders and vintage collectors to purchase a table during the 1st Burlington Country and Blues BBQ Festival 2011.July 9,10 .Please email [email protected]
There usually is over 10 thousand people going through here for the weekend.Its a great way to show off your guitars during the weekend.
thanks James Anthony-Entertainment Director
James Anthony | One of Canada's Finest Guitarists and Singer / Songwriters


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Jeemy55 said:


> I am inviting guitar,amp , pickup builders and vintage collectors to purchase a table during the 1st Burlington Country and Blues BBQ Festival 2011.July 9,10 .Please email [email protected]
> There usually is over 10 thousand people going through here for the weekend.Its a great way to show off your guitars during the weekend.
> thanks James Anthony-Entertainment Director
> James Anthony | One of Canada's Finest Guitarists and Singer / Songwriters


Cool! Is this actually a guitar show, or is it a music festival at which exhibitors can display anything including guitars?

Mike


----------

